# My 10 gallon (possibly in the wrong forum)



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

hello.
This is my 10 gallon, it is coming up to 8 month's old by now, I currently have Clado algae but I'm working on ridding it.
the stats are,
18" x 12" x 12" tank, straps removed so as to appear an ADA product.
pressurised co2 via "nano" diffuser
36watt's pc 
external heater, Hydor ETH 200
Eheim 2224 professional 1 filter
substrate is ADA aquasoil amazonia
live stock is 20+ cherry shrimp 12 ember tetra and 7 ottocinclus. 
plants are HC hair grass anubias nana and taiwan moss (mostly dead/algaefied) as well as hydropholia polysperma and Rotala rotundifolia. 

How can I improve it? constructive criticism encouraged. 
New rocks and more plants are on the way, for a subtle change in hardscape, these are needle leaved ferns bolbitis and anubias nanas petite. 

Here she is:


----------



## Ed Seeley (4 Jan 2008)

Hope you don't mind but I've moved this to the Aquascaping forum as you're after help with that aspect of things.

Personally the stems stand out to me as needing to be changed.  They make the whole tank look top heavy.  Maybe the leaves on those are too big too?  Maybe something smaller leaved???

I quite like the wood, and once the front carpet grow in it will improve things.


----------



## Garuf (4 Jan 2008)

Cheers ed, the stems I agree entirely on they'll be thrown out as soon as my new plants arrive, they're only in to soak up as much nutrients as possible because they contribute to the bioload so much.
The new rocks arrived i'm going to have to smash a few up as they could easily build zigs mountain scape


----------



## Garuf (5 Jan 2008)

no one?


----------



## fishgeek (6 Jan 2008)

i know nothing of aquascaping hteory

and think you need to remove some of the pant mass centrally , mainly to allow more light to the lower levels.. i suppose it has been growing rapidly there thoough maybe just the anubias should be left 

andrew


----------

